# Looking for eos-m3 case



## ajperk (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello CanonRumors community,

I recently purchased an eos-m3 and I really love it so far. I am trying to find a small case that will fit the camera plus the 22mm f/2 lens, keep it safe from bumps and scratches, and that could be carried in a backpack or laptop bag.

Any eos-m users come across something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2015)

For the M + 22, the Lowepro Dashpoint 20. The Dashpoint 30 is perfect for the M with 11-22 or 18-55. I have both cases.


----------



## dcm (Sep 23, 2015)

The M3+22 still fits nicely in a Dashpoint 20. The M3+11-22 or M3+18-55 will squeeze into the Dashpoint 30 with the proper orientation.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 5, 2015)

My M+22mm was drop from waist level to hard pavement while they are inside of the Lowepro Dash 20. Both are okay after the drop. LUCKY


----------

